# Risk Management for Law Enforcement Agencies



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Risk Management for Law Enforcement Agencies*
Staffing, Personnel & Legal IssuesContact - Shirley Mackey

*IACP Member Price:* $285.00 *Non-member Price:* $385.00

Though risks and liability are inherent in law enforcement, agencies nationwide have traditionally allowed their jurisdictions to control this critical management element. This is damaging in terms of punitive judgments against law enforcement personnel and executives, and costly regarding the hundreds of millions of dollars agencies pay annually in litigation and workers' compensation costs.

If agencies could prevent just 10 percent of these costs, they could realize a significant budget return. It is critical, therefore, that every agency regardless of its size develop and maintain its own risk management plan, and this program, tailored specifically to law enforcement, addresses the concerns in doing so.

Upon completion of this course, participants will be able to: 

assess an agency's risk needs
design a risk management structure
reduce exposure regarding civil litigation, traffic collisions and workers' compensation
implement risk management information systems
develop loss prevention and recovery programs.
*Web Address:* http://www.theiacp.org/training

*Locations:*
Worcester, MA
09/25/2006 - 09/26/2006

*Logistics:*

*Hotel:*

Crowne Plaza, 10 Lincoln Square, Worcester, MA 01908, telephone 508-791-1600

$129.00 single Approximate Government Rate-No Room Block plus tax

*Training Site:* Worcester Police Department Training Division,
9-11 Lincoln Square, Worcester, MA 01608 *Instructor Info:* 
*Name:* Randy Means

*Bio:* 
Randolph B. Means, J.D., attorney. Mr. Means has held the position of in-house counsel to the Charlotte Police Department. His law enforcement legal experience encompasses 23 years, including serving as the chairman of the legal department at North Carolina State University's law enforcement training center and as the coordinator of legal training for the North Carolina State Bureau of Investigation. Mr. Means is a nationally recognized expert in police law and training, and a past president of the North Carolina Association of Police Attorneys. He currently serves as counsel to a number of North Carolina agencies while maintaining a national training and consulting practice. He has taught in the North Carolina Justice Academy and presently teaches in the IACP's "Police Law and Legal Issues: What Every Police Manager Needs to Know About the Law" and "Investigation of Incidents of Excessive/Deadly Force by Police" programs.

*For more information contact Lt. Rick Bates, 508-799-8620 (e-mail: [email protected]) or Lt. Aaron Theodoss at 508-799-8641.*

 
Prepayment not required to register. Complete your reservation form today to secure your space. Payment required prior to class start date.


----------

